# new camera = new fish pics



## Sierra255 (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice. Those Celebes Rainbows are awesome.


----------



## Fugu (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice pics! And I do beleive you have a Chaetostoma sp. "Polka-Dot", also known as the polka dot rubbernose. Hard to find varient. The striped rubbernoses are most often encountered in the hobby.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

Fugu said:


> And I do beleive you have a Chaetostoma sp. "Polka-Dot", also known as the polka dot rubbernose.


You certainly could be right. I've had him over 2 yrs now, and he's barely 3 inches. A lot of the rubberlip/ rubbernose that I've seen have been larger and not so "spotty".


----------



## Fugu (Nov 10, 2007)

There are several species of plecos in the hobby commonly sold as "rubbernose", there are 26 species of Chaetostoma. All are usually sold as rubbernose plecos. Yours, which is Chaetostoma sp. aff. milesi is from Venezuela, where strict export restrictions make it very rare to appear in the trade. The Chaetostoma sp. "striped", called the striped rubernose, and striped bulldog pleco.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

Great pics! I love the Rainbows. 


What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

JustOneMore21 said:


> What kind of camera are you using?


Rebel XT with a 50mm fixed macro lens


Good info Fugu

Thanks for the comments, all.


----------



## Vonzorfox (Nov 22, 2007)

Nice tank, I like the celebes rainbows too.


----------



## phanizzle (Jun 28, 2007)

great fish awesome pics. how is the rebel xt? been looking into that but i think i will get nikon d40x but this is not a camera forum hah great looking fishes!


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

phanizzle said:


> great fish awesome pics. how is the rebel xt?


I really didn't look into any other cameras when I got this, so I really can't compare. My friend has an XTi, and was saying it's really not worth the $200 difference to get the XTi over the XT. I'm loving the camera so far. So many options, and I haven't had the time to dig into all it has to offer. 

newegg.com has a 6month same as cash deal, so that helped me decide to pick it up...


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice pics! Is that Soil Master you're using?
________
LIVE SEX


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 15, 2006)

Tdon1md said:


> Is that Soil Master you're using?


Good eye - yeh, it's SMS. Took about 80lbs to do the 4x2x2 tank.


----------

